# Unable to init Ageia Physx for Frontlines Fuel of War



## zepphyr2000

I just installed Frontlines Fuel of War, and when I try to play the game I get the message: "Error! Unable to init Ageia Physx! Please make sure you have Ageia Physx system software installed". I don't have Ageia Physx, but the game isn't supposed to be compatible with Ageia; in fact a patch had to be made that allows it to work with Ageia. So how do I get this game to run?


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your graphics card make/model and graphics driver version number.

Go to *this website* and select Frontlines from the dropdown menu to see if your computer meets the game's minimum requirements.


----------



## zepphyr2000

I meet the hardware requirements and have downloaded the patches, and still get the Ageia Physx error message.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Some games require you to install the Aegia software even if you don't have the hardware to support it.
However, if you a running the 8/9/200 series Nvidia cards, the GPU can act as the PhysX processor.
The driver software is here.


----------

